# Rs2 turbo what kind



## Maxpowerz (Feb 9, 2004)

what kind of turbo is an RS2 turbo?? thanks


----------



## SHOstoppa (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Rs2 turbo what kind (Maxpowerz)*

K26


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Rs2 turbo what kind (SHOstoppa)*

It really is a sort of K24/K26 hybrid. A fancy K26 compressor wheel in a K24 housing.


----------

